# Koetari River Tincs.



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anyone have these guys? I'm just looking for some info and more pics than what is displayed on Sean Stewart's site.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

I have two Koetari River Tincs that I got from Sean Stewart a little less than one month ago. They are nice looking frogs. They have a deep almost metallic blue color that is consistent throughout along with a lot of black spots and markings all over them. I live about 60 miles from Sean and he let me pick up my frogs from him in person. Sean was very accommodating about that and he was extremely helpful throughout my dealings with him. 

When I picked up my Koetari Rivers from Sean he said they were a bit smaller than the size he usually likes to let them go at. But he was in the process of moving his operation to another place nearby, and since I was picking them up in person, thus avoiding all the normal stress and worries that come along with summertime shipping, he did not think there was anything to worry about. I think Sean said my frogs are among the first group of Koetari River Tincs that he has sold but I am not positive about that. If he happens to have any of them left I am sure they are pretty nice sized by now. 

After I got my frogs home I put them in their quarantine tank and only waited about an hour before deciding to put a few flies in to see what would happen. Well, both of my little Koetari River Tincs went after flies right away, and it seems like they have not stopped eating since. Both of them are voracious eaters, a typical tinc trait from what I have read, and they are both out and about pretty much all day long. When I drop in flies both frogs are usually on the spot within 15 seconds. The bigger of the two often puts away about a dozen flies within a few minutes. But both of them are eating well, growing nicely, and seem to be healthy and happy. When I check in on them they are usually hanging out on the ground. However, I often find one or both of them chilling out on their cocohut or sitting on an ivy leaf. One of them also likes to climb the sides of the tank but I think it is going to be a little hefty to pull that off pretty soon. 

I have to add that these are my first two frogs. So, unfortunately, I cannot give you any first hand information with respect to comparing Koetari River Tincs to other frogs. If you have any specific Koetari River Tinc related questions you might want to think about contacting Sean Stewart. I am sure he would be able to give you all the information you are looking for. He is definitely an extremely knowledgeable guy and it was very impressive to see his operation in person. He is a very nice guy too. He invited me to check out his new facility (which I think he might be at now?) sometime, which I appreciated. He also asked that I let him know how the frogs are doing. It was nice to know that he truly cares about his animals and once I take some good pictures of my frogs I am going to send him out a note to update him on my frogs and thank him for helping me get into the hobby. I will also be sure to post some pics on dendroboard too!

Well, I hope I helped you out a little.

PS: When I was doing my research on Koetari River Tincs, I only found one other site that had much on them in addition to Sean’s site. But that site (I don’t remember what the name was…) had pretty much the exact same information. Are Koetari River Tincs not very common?

PPS: I just joined dendroboard today and as you can see this is my first post. However, I have been doing a lot of research on this site and at other sites online for the past several months and I am thankful for all of the information that is out there. I just posted today because I think this is the first time I have had any information to contribute. I have enjoyed reading all of the information on old and current threads and posts and I have been able to find answers to pretty much all of my questions that way. Thank you dendroboard members for sharing your knowledge and information. I am glad to be a member.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reply!

Are they noticeably different than pictures of Azureus that you see?

Can you post pics of yours?

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Jung (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Aaron here is a pic of the Katari River tinct. Just go to member pics and vivariums and go to pg. 2 and look for: Tons of photo of Ron Jung frogs(dial up warning) The Katari River tinct is the last pic. These guys get huge and have great appatites like all tincts.

Best.
Ron Jung at RAINFOREST DESIGNS UNLTD.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

where are the pics?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here they are,
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8673


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks.


----------

